# Tips Needed For Finding New Directors



## FACTplayers (Jul 19, 2015)

Our community theatre is looking for new directors for upcoming productions. Where does everyone else go to find directors? I'm not talking about professional, high level directors. In the past, all of ours have been un-paid but that doesn't mean theats how it has to be. We were thinking about reaching out to the local college theatre programs. Does anyone else have other ideas?


----------



## Footer (Jul 19, 2015)

None of your current actors want to "step up"?


----------



## FACTplayers (Jul 20, 2015)

Footer said:


> None of your current actors want to "step up"?



It probably would have helped to mention that most of our actors are in high school or recently graduated. We've had a couple actors ask to direct, but our theatre has a very strict age requirement of 21+ due to insurance reasons. Maturity also comes into play a little bit with 21 year olds...


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 22, 2015)

I used to be on the board of directors of a community theatre group. We were having difficulty finding new directors (still even a little bit) and needed not to just keep using the same 4 or 5 directors over and over again (usually the same 3 really).

One of the directors started then "Directors Circle" (yes we know it sounds pretentious) a small group of people to talk about plays and directing and forming a core of mentorship to make directing less scary. Anyone in the community can join regardless of being a member of the theatre group (but to direct of course you have to be a member, if for no other reason but insurance ones).
They put out adds and mentioned it during the pre-shot speal before every show the first season it existed.

First they got together to chat, get acquainted, etc, and talk about some plays they might like to see done. This lead it's way to some informal workshops, and then finally "okay, you want to see that play done, why don't you direct it? we'll be right here to help!". Now there are at least 5 more people who have directed in the last few years. Seems successful to me.


----------



## FACTplayers (Jul 24, 2015)

Dionysus said:


> I used to be on the board of directors of a community theatre group. We were having difficulty finding new directors (still even a little bit) and needed not to just keep using the same 4 or 5 directors over and over again (usually the same 3 really).
> 
> One of the directors started then "Directors Circle" (yes we know it sounds pretentious) a small group of people to talk about plays and directing and forming a core of mentorship to make directing less scary. Anyone in the community can join regardless of being a member of the theatre group (but to direct of course you have to be a member, if for no other reason but insurance ones).
> They put out adds and mentioned it during the pre-shot speal before every show the first season it existed.
> ...




I really really like this idea! It would help on so many levels, like getting more community members involved in the community theatre, help pass down tips and information, have mentors available, etc. Thanks!


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 24, 2015)

FACTplayers said:


> I really really like this idea! It would help on so many levels, like getting more community members involved in the community theatre, help pass down tips and information, have mentors available, etc. Thanks!


No problem at all. That's what we are here for isn't it? 
the best part being is that it's a very adaptable and loose model. Makes more people more comfortable. The directors circle is kind of a show up when you want thing. They were doing a meeting a month (or two) during off season and then occasional meeting during the season when I was still on the board. 

Cheers! Glad you like the idea!


----------

